# Â£1M property game



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ok youse lot - which of you bought the house in Harrowgate off the 2 'designers'?

Ha - pity the poor charity they are donating money to.
Shouldn't laugh, but hahahahahahahahahahaha!

Buy a house for Â£235K
spend over Â£90K changing it (Â£20K over budget)
after eight months (!) - sell it for Â£335K (minus costs)

Â£1K profit 

would have been better off buying it, not touching it, and selling it after 8 months of house prices going up.

Twossers, the pair of them 

But - apparently sold it to 'a couple who don't want to appear on the program' - who own a TT.....


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

;D ;D ;D

I was going to stick this in the flame room.

The pair of them need a good slap, particularly Justin he will not listen to a word anyone says to him.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> ;D ;D ;D
> 
> I was going to stick this in the flame room.
> 
> The pair of them need a good slap, particularly Justin he will not listen to a word anyone says to him.


yes, on 2nd thoughts, I probably should have ut it there to being with.... :-[

'It's like this Justin - the cooker is too dangerous like that' - 'Look *I'm* the designer, boger off'

6 months later - why isn't it seeling?
Not enough storage in the kitchen - oh and the buyers think the cooker is dangerous..... :-/

Any one else notice - the en-suite was to bedroom 2 - what's that all about then?

Buy a house and give the kids the en-suite? 
I don't think so!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

End of the show each week they say the have learnt a lesson and then the next week - sod what he says we know best.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

best bit of the entire program - in the last 10 minutes, when the pipe joint burst.

Nigel (builder blokey - sorry 'renovator') is lying on the floor, half drowning, and says to the 2 'boys' 'come down here and hold this'.

what follows could only be described as a cat fight.
'I'm not getting wet - you hold it'
'no way' slap slap
'you do it' girly punch

'are you 2 pissing about or what?'

classic TV moment ;D


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I think this needs to go in the flame room.

Absolute rubbish.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I think this needs to go in the flame room.


happy to have it moved.



> Absolute rubbish.


The program, or this thread?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I thought the whole point of the exercise was to make enough profit to enable them to eventually buy a Â£1M property - to date they have only made about Â£30k.

They should stick to 30 minute room makeover TV programs.

Property ladder (with Sarah Beeny) is far better - but why do so many people ignore basic advice from the experts!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> The program, or this thread?


Program, they don't stick to budgets, they claim to be designers, throw tantrums. I wish they would grow up and go back to their day jobs.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I'm glad this program is on !!
There are so many programs showing people renovating their house and doing it successfully, TV needs a show where it all falis 

I have a feeling this topic does deserve a visit to the flame room though ;D


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

They're a pair of poofie twats

IMHO


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Program, they don't stick to budgets, they claim to be designers, throw tantrums. I wish they would grow up and go back to their day jobs.


cheers - was worried for a moment 

cheers also to Kev for moving it here


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> They're a pair of poofie twats
> 
> IMHO


as may be.

don't have a problem with that in itself - but if I see *anyone* getting all sqeemish about getting wet to try and fix a leaking pipe, I'm gonna take the piss!

just a thought. I've only seen the last 2 shows (were they made about 3K last week, and 1K this week).
But in both cases, the houses were on the market for months.

From this, I'm guessing the shows aren't filmed back to back?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh they were winding me up last night, i really wanted to give one them a left hook, they're so camp, and what was that T shirt one of them was wearing.

I laughed when they said someone with a TT bought it. It's a nice house but wouldn't want it knowing those two had been in there.

red916 - that bit was funny, i could never see either of those two girls getting down on the floor and fixing the plumbing. They might mess up their hair!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

made more money than all three houses buy just buying my house at the right time living in it for 5 years and doing it slowly.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Those couple of nudgers really get on my nerves.

Oh how I laughed when the little weasely one burst into tears on the beach last week [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Big girls blouse

;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't you think it would be 'better' (use the word with caution!) if they just binned the 'lets work our way up to a million' bollox, and just said they were going to do 7 different houses at different levels from Â£100k to Â£1m.

This shite about them starting with Â£100k and being able to make enough money to buy a Â£1m property in just 7 moves is just not going to happen, 3 moves later and they have only 'profited' by Â£30k ish. At this rate it will take them loads of moves to get there.

And as for the crocodile tears on the beach - oh please! "It's just so difficult and stressful" Pish as we say in Scotland! You are salaried by us, the licence payer, because of the unique was the BBC is funded! Away back to your crass flat in Glasgow and bile yer head ya jessie.

Oh that's better - I'll keep watching though


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> They're a pair of poofie twats
> 
> IMHO


Now Scott - I can't possibly condone this blatantly homophobic statement but out of interest which one do you think is the Postman and which one the Postbox?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Now Scott - I can't possibly condone this blatantly homophobic statement but out of interest which one do you think is the Postman and which one the Postbox? Â


I'm happy to confirm that I hadn't thought it through ;D

I'm actually not homophobic, I have a very close friend who's gay but he doesn't behave like a girl :


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> This shite about them starting with Â£100k and being able to make enough money to buy a Â£1m property in just 7 moves is just not going to happen, 3 moves later and they have only 'profited' by Â£30k ish. Â At this rate it will take them loads of moves to get there.


It's funny you know 'cos before this "programme" was on, the Mail On Sunday ran an article on it (about two/three weeks before it was on TV) in their property section and explained the whole concept of the show etc and did a naff clip art pic of a rack of keys going up in price and then had a Â£1m key tag with a question mark on it.

The last property was a 2 bedroom flat in Belgravia, London that they apparently bought for 800k

They don't reveal whether they made Â£1m but does this reveal they made it 800k?

If it does, it's a bit stupid as it gives nearly the whole series away.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

From what my other half told me they've been cheating anyway.

ie. they sold the first property for 140k and bought the next property for 160k, with no explanation of where the extra 20k came from (probably our licence fee )


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> They're a pair of poofie twats
> 
> IMHO


Bitchy


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

It's all very well buying a house and doing 90 grands worth of work to it, but where are they getting the 90 grand from in the first place?

They'd be better off putting the initial 100K plus all the money they spend on the work into the stock market!


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> Property ladder (with Sarah Beeny) is far better - but why do so many people ignore basic advice from the experts!


..because it makes good TV?! Â 

PS Sarah Beeny Â [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Â Well, her fixed assets anyway! ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

She doesn't exactly try to hide them either does she? :

Still I'm not complaining 

I'm sure with some help from her my assets would grow.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Â
> 
> They'd be better off putting the initial 100K plus all the money they spend on the work into the stock market!


They could have invested the money on Cisco shares! ;D


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> They could have invested the money on Cisco shares! Â ;D


I couldn't possibly comment.

BTW, channel 4 now! Must be chilly in Taunton! ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The Propert Ladder last night was just typical of the numpty bollox that they find.

Ignored all of her advice, built a garage where the lounge used to be, and installed a bat that only a contortionist could use, doubled his budget and then lied about how much he'd gone over by. At the end of it all, he wondered why it didn't sell.

Still, like you say, it wouldn't make good TV if he changed his mind and agreed with everything she said.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> From what my other half told me they've been cheating anyway.
> 
> ie. they sold the first property for 140k and bought the next property for 160k, with no explanation of where the extra 20k came from (probably our licence fee )


Last night they suddenly had over 400K, what the *&^%.

Good to see the project manger had had enough so they had to get a new one. I would expect a two year old to be better behaved than one of them, little spoilt brat.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

How the nonce has got by without twating him is a mystry to me patronising twat.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ROFL!

watched it with the missus last night.

Loved the way the 2 of them were getting *so* excited when (1 week into build) they get an 'offer' at asking price.
Go round to see the bloke, and they are almost wetting themselves....

And I'm sitting there thinking - 'hmmm. over 20 mins of this prog left yet - *that's* gonna fall through then' 

Other classic moments:
'You have dry rot'
'We can't dig out the foundations deep enough'
The plumbers walking out (several times)
'They can take their Â£485K offer and put it......'
'crunch.....' (be careful parking with cameras around)

   

Still - at least they made more than a few hundred quid on this one!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Shame i missed it this week, i tried to get my Sky+ to "series link" but i think it realised as well it was a pants programme and wouldn't do it so consequently missed it!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Shame i missed it this week, i tried to get my Sky+ to "series link" but i think it realised as well it was a pants programme and wouldn't do it so consequently missed it!


Do you want a summary? 

(It's probably not worth it!) ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

2 puffs, a builder and a house. 1 puff wants everything his way, is wrong and they don't make that much money. Puff blames the builder, nice puff is nice.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> 2 puffs, a builder and a house. 1 puff wants everything his way, is wrong and they don't make that much money. Puff blames the builder, nice puff is nice.


Well summarised


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> 2 puffs, a builder and a house. 1 puff wants everything his way, is wrong and they don't make that much money. Puff blames the builder, nice puff is nice.


You missed one little thing...

1 puff throws toys out of pram and cries.


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

> nice puff is nice.


 ??? :-*


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> You missed one little thing...
> 
> 1 puff throws toys out of pram and cries.


Certainly reading this thread is more exciting that watch those nonces go "ooh, haven't you got big biceps" to all and sundry.

Thanks for the summary, maybe you could predict what happens next week?

They go over budget, do listen to what they've been told to do, and it takes them over 6 months to sell the house? :'(


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> 2 puffs, a builder and a house. 1 puff wants everything his way, is wrong and they don't make that much money. Puff blames the builder, nice puff is nice.


no puffs on the forum then to take offence. ;D


----------

